# Qestion about feeding Blood Parrots



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi,

I have 1 Oscar, 2 Green Terrors & 2 Blood Parrots in my tank. 

Problem is when I offer floating pellets the Oscar & the Green Terrors eats them but the Blood Parrots are not at all eating.

I have to buy sinking pellets for the Blood Parrots.

Surprisingly, when I offer frozen blood worms the BPs eats them.

Do BPs have a problem eating from the top ?


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

I don't own any myself but when I feed them at work they seem to be slower then other fish to get the pellets, maybe the other fish in your tank are out competing the parrots.


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

Nave said:


> I don't own any myself but when I feed them at work they seem to be slower then other fish to get the pellets, maybe the other fish in your tank are out competing the parrots.


That may be the case but when I drop the floating pellets, the BPs dont even bother to go up to the surface. 

But when I drop sinking pellets they become very aggressive & wont let the Oscar to eat & they even fight among themselves while eating.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

At work we feed flake first them sinking pellets the BP don't seem to hit the flake too much they lose interest really quick but they don't let a single pellet hit the bottom. Their not very fast to hit their food from what I've seen. I hope there's someone here with more experience with these guys to help you out.


----------



## RoxMad (Nov 29, 2010)

My Parrots have always been "only children," so I can't speak to feeding them in a group setting, but I don't believe they are as aggressive as other cichlids, so they will not compete with your other fish. Remember also that Parrots do not have very mobile mouths-they are always open, and they ingest food through suction. Therefore, it is easier for them to eat below the surface (they can eat at the surface, just not as easily).

My suggestions are:

1) Feed your surface food first, so the other fish are distracted, then feed your sinking pellets. 

2) Feed your parrots in a separate area of the tank (I.e., floating food at one end and sinking food at the other end.)

3) Feed bloodworms-there's nothing wrong with frozen bloodworms! Just feed less frequently because they are more nutrient dense. I don't know anything about Green Terror cichlids, but they should be fine for the parrots and the Oscar. I would definitely keep some pellet in the diet to prevent Vitamin C deficiency (just because I'm not sure what the Vit C content/availability are of frozen bloodworms). 

These are more behavioral suggestions-I'm an animal trainer (and BP lover!) and not so much an aquarist. Good luck!!


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

my blood parrot reminds me of hungry hungry hippo. it eats everything quickly and I have trouble getting enough food to my other fish. I do as suggested above, I try to distract mine by feeding on one side and then sink some food for my rams. I have the opposite problem but same theory applies.


----------

